# Upcoming Competitions



## wineon4 (Sep 25, 2013)

Anyone entering or going to the National in Sandusky Ohio. I plan to enter 2 wines and maybe attend Friday also I have entries ready for the AWS regional in State College Pa. and entries for a local one in my area. Hope to add some medals to my cellar.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 25, 2013)

GregND and I both have our reservations in for the full conference.


----------



## wineon4 (Sep 25, 2013)

I can't make the full conference but plan to try and make one day. I have a wild game feed and homemade wine tasting event on that Saturday. Winemakers in my area get together every year in November for a game feed and we all place wines on a table for tasting and discussion, about 150 bottles, the proceeds go to our local High School athletics boosters.


----------



## wineon4 (Oct 8, 2013)

Attended the AWS Central Pennsylvania Regional Wine Festival at Seven Mountains Cellars in Boalsburg Pa. Had a very nice time at a beautiful winery. Tasted some great wines ate some excellent BBQ and even learned something at the seminar.

I entered 5 wines and received 5 medals, 2 Silver, 2 Gold and 1 Double Gold. My Red Plum got the double gold, my Cherry Chocolate and my Black Raspberry each received a Gold, my Blackberry/Apple and my Red Raspberry each received a Silver. Now to decide which wines will go to the National Competition in Ohio next month.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 8, 2013)

Congrats!!! 



Well earned!

I would put them all in!


----------



## Arne (Oct 8, 2013)

Good job and decisions, decisions. Arne.


----------



## jswordy (Oct 9, 2013)

That's an awesome sweep. Enter them all again.


----------



## wineon4 (Oct 9, 2013)

I would like to enter all 5 , But! the cost is $35 per wine and they want 2 bottles per entry. That is $175 dollars and 10 bottles of wine. I decided to enter the Black Raspberry and a Strawberry, the strawberry has never been entered but it is a very nice wine and I feel it will hold its own.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 10, 2013)

wineon4 said:


> I can't make the full conference but plan to try and make one day. I have a wild game feed and homemade wine tasting event on that Saturday. Winemakers in my area get together every year in November for a game feed and we all place wines on a table for tasting and discussion, about 150 bottles, the proceeds go to our local High School athletics boosters.


 
Sounds like a good time and also a very good cause.



wineon4 said:


> Attended the AWS Central Pennsylvania Regional Wine Festival at Seven Mountains Cellars in Boalsburg Pa. Had a very nice time at a beautiful winery. Tasted some great wines ate some excellent BBQ and even learned something at the seminar.
> 
> I entered 5 wines and received 5 medals, 2 Silver, 2 Gold and 1 Double Gold. My Red Plum got the double gold, my Cherry Chocolate and my Black Raspberry each received a Gold, my Blackberry/Apple and my Red Raspberry each received a Silver. Now to decide which wines will go to the National Competition in Ohio next month.


 
Congratulations on the medals. I entered the AWS in Pittsburgh in March. It was interesting to see the comments from the judges...I'll probably enter again next year. Time will tell.


----------



## wineon4 (Oct 18, 2013)

OK made my decision, I have submitted. 

1 Red Plum
2 Cherry/Chocolate
3 Black Raspberry

I entered 5 wines in a local show for this weekend. Anyone else sending to Sandusky Ohio for the national.


----------



## GreginND (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes. I entered a dry rhubarb, an off dry chokecherry and a semi sweet king of the north.


----------



## wineon4 (Oct 18, 2013)

I have a nice sweet rhubarb that I just entered in a local show.


----------



## jswordy (Oct 18, 2013)

I missed the filing deadline. Oh well, next year maybe. Saved me $40 by the time I got the bottle there.


----------



## seth8530 (Oct 18, 2013)

I do not have anything worth sending to a competition yet, but maybe when my mead finally ages out...


----------



## JohnT (Oct 18, 2013)

wineon4 said:


> OK made my decision, I have submitted.
> 
> 1 Red Plum
> 2 Cherry/Chocolate
> ...


 

I would wish you luck, but I do not think that you will need it!


----------



## the_rayway (Oct 18, 2013)

I second JohnT 

Anyone know where I can find information on Canadian wine competitions?


----------



## GreginND (Oct 18, 2013)

Good News, Jim!!!

There’s still time……

The AWS Amateur Wine Competition entry deadline has been extended!!!!

NEW Competition Deadlines for 2013

Entry Forms must be received at the National Office no later than October 25

Wine must be received in Sandusky, Ohio by October 31


----------



## shoebiedoo (Oct 19, 2013)

what is the deadline for that one?


----------



## GreginND (Oct 19, 2013)

Here is the new deadline. There's still time.



GreginND said:


> NEW Competition Deadlines for 2013
> 
> Entry Forms must be received at the National Office no later than October 25
> 
> Wine must be received in Sandusky, Ohio by October 31


----------



## wineon4 (Oct 28, 2013)

Entered

Red Plum
Red Raspberry
Black Raspberry
Cherry/Chocolate


Paperwork is in and wines are delivered, now to wait and see, More excited that a toddler on Christmas Eve.


----------



## wineon4 (Nov 11, 2013)

Received the news, I received a Bronze for my Red Raspberry, a Silver for each of the Black Raspberry, Plum and Cherry Chocolate. I was hoping for a Gold. Waiting for the notes to see how they were decided. Still pleased that I received medals for all of them at the AWS National Conference.


----------



## GreginND (Nov 11, 2013)

Congratulations. That's terrific.


----------

